# Anyone see Corrie tonight?



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

There's a surrogacy storyline on Corrie which started tonight - not sure if any of you caught it. We're dead excited at NGA as we've been advising the production team on the legal side - great that they've been so keen to get all the legal stuff right. Hopefully it'll help normalise things and raise the profile of surrogacy for all of you actually going through it.
http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/blog/2012/08/16/natalie-gamble-associates-advises-coronation-street-on-surrogacy-law/


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I saw it and I know that the story lines move so quickly so that the audience is kept excited, but I thought it all has happened so quickly - one minute they are having a baby, then a miscarriage and then less than a month later they are at an adoption evening, as soon as that door appears to close the surrogate comes forward that same day!
It was like the IUI storyline with Violet and Sean- bingo first time they are pregnant.
I hope that it is portrayed it well and that it encourages more wonderful surrogates to come forward. I am sure that the legal stuff is perfect though! Well done xx


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Coronation Street have been thinking about this story line for a while I reckon, I was sure they were going to run it when blonde Becky discovered she couldn't have children due to uterus problems when married to Steve McDonald and then her sister appeared out of the blue from Spain. 


They also were going down the IVF road with Jane Danson who plays Leanne Battersby, but seem to have dropped this know Peter has run off with Carla.  


It makes interesting viewing but I think it would have been more fun if they had made the Mother of the prospective father the surrogate as she looks younger than the lot of them, and she has adopted a child, maybe that will be the twist in the tale ...


----------



## Bria (Nov 3, 2005)

I'll be watching with interest, be really good if they do it right after the ridiculous Emmerdale attempt with Viv and her daughter!  Her daughter was going to be a host surrogate as Viv was too old to carry a baby but her eggs were fine (at late 40s) - totally wrong way round!  And then of course she ends up pregnant naturally with twins!  I know soaps are not real but it really annoys me when they make no effort to get the basics right - well done to Corrie for getting their facts straight


----------

